# line work in florida



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

https://www.myfloridalicense.com/intentions2.asp?chBoard=true&SID=&boardid=08&professionid=0804

if you are too lazy to find it on that page, their number is on it and you can call them


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks wildleg, Surprisingly they dont have the info. I am a contractor. However, i am looking to get into high voltage work. I have called the DPBR and they cant give me a straight answer on was certs. I need. Thanks anyway.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

wow. that's weird. try calling your local county. I saw a license for something like that in st lucie but didn't pay attention.

Also, I have a question for you. If I wanted to take my state test down there and qualify a company later, am I supposed to take the "individual" or something else ?


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

I even asked "when is it required to have a utility license?"...response, look to see if you find it on our website, if not write a letter asking that and someone will respond...I was in aww.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

here's the link for st lucie - scroll down - it's called "underground transmission lines" license

http://www.stlucieco.gov/planning/contract_apps.htm


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

here's a state one from dpbr called "underground utility and excavation"

http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/cilb/apply/cu.html


----------



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

Got it, Waiting on response to see what I need to become a power line contractor. Thanks wildleg


----------

